# bonniei



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

with all the games, I just realized I forgot to answer your question about my review. It was in _Gut last year.Bada


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Thanks Tom. If you could say which month or provide a link that would be helpful.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

bonniei. _Gut is here: http://gut.bmjjournals.com/ but they charge as it's copyrighted. I'd suggest you do a search on my name to find out what month and then call your library.. ican tell you though that you might be disappointed as I don't have any pretensions it's a great review and it's written for doctors recommending they but the book.Bada


----------

